# I can't get pharaoh to install



## Os47 (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't get pharaoh to install, the setup menu appears then i press the install button and go to the next menu then press install again and it goes back to the first page, the wizard never comes up. I don't know if it is because i have vista or what.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

It predates even XP, so I think it might be incompatible with Vista. Try compatibility mode on the installer.

*System requirements
Win95, Pentium 133 (200 recommended), 32MB RAM (64MB recommended), 4X CDROM, 360MB free HDD space (600MB recommended) including 100MB free space on HDD, 1MB VGA video card (2MB SVGA recommended).*


----------



## Deerplay (Aug 28, 2008)

Do what Digifiend says and set the compatibility to win 95 or 98 and change the display to 16 bit. Should work then. Mine did


----------

